# Remote window rollup/down



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just got this in the mail today. 
Hooks into the OBD2 sensor. Has a low profile and is plug and play. Just using factory key remote (fob).

The windows will roll up or down by pressing 1. Unlock 2. Lock (within 3 seconds)

If your windows are down when you turn off your car; exit the vehicle, close the door, and press lock an they will roll up automatically. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmWMu-MiTZ4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

$30 total from eBay 
Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Duplicate thread buddy...
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-e...e-controller-chevrolet-cruze-2009-2012-a.html

Keep us updated though, hoping the quality is good.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't find any other threads on this **** app lol fml 

The search button is useless....

O well 

this one is different in the button operations. And that thread didn't go in to detail to much. 

Vid and pics lol

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

nbd

Didn't notice the video on the app. Can't wait until mine comes in, will be very handy airing out the steam box in the coming months.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's exactly y I ordered mine. 
Bought it on the 1st got here in PA today. So 8 days. not bad coming from china. Lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice, hope mine makes it on a fast boat too.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

can you post the ebay ad from which you ordered this from? 


thanks!


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> I just got this in the mail today.
> Hooks into the OBD2 sensor. Has a low profile and is plug and play. Just using factory key remote (fob).
> 
> The windows will roll up or down by pressing 1. Unlock 2. Lock (within 3 seconds)
> ...


Do you still have OnStar service? When I had the snapshot device from Progressive plugged into the OBD2 OnStar was unable to run all of the stuff it monitors because of it being plugged in.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

No mine is disabled


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

phantom said:


> can you post the ebay ad from which you ordered this from?
> 
> 
> thanks!


I used my phone app, I can't get the link. 
But if you go to eBay motors 
Type "cruze windows" it will be in there with window tint.

The seller was "coolintshop"
Hope this helps 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a even cheaper one by now, 15USD, and it works fantastic even SMALLER then this one


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Michel1980 said:


> I have a even cheaper one by now, 15USD, and it works fantastic even SMALLER then this one


link?


----------

